# heavy songs



## TheKing (Mar 5, 2007)

Im a orchestral newbie but im looking for some really hard, HEAVY, banging kind of songs LOUDDDD kind of a thing.

Preferably no singing at all in it but if theres some thats decently fine.

I know this is kind of broad but i'm just getting into this music and would like to hear some more.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, TheKing.

You might want to check out Frederik Magle's Website (he's the owner of this site) and look for *The Hope *composed by none other than Mr. Magle himself. It is an MP3 file ... a very energetic work that utilizes several large bass drums and cymbals early on in the work, choral, and organ. I think it's a great place to start - other members here will have suggestions too, but at least this will get you started right away.

Kh


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

If you want loud, energetic, full of contrast and at times wild, try Stravinsky's *The Rite of Spring*. I recommend the recording with Pierre Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Dadranny (Mar 6, 2007)

Pick a Shostakovich Symphony, perhaps Leningrad or 11?


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

shostakovich is good idea, for a whirlwind experience you could try the second movement of symphony no. 10


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Try these:

Holst - The Planets (Mars and Uranus) 

Bax - Symphony No. 6 (1st mvt.)


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

Mahler's 3rd ... first movement especially.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard Strauss - "Also Spach Zarustra" intro

P.I. Tchaikovsky - "1812 Overture"

Mussorgsky - "Pictures at an Exhibition - The Great Gate of Kiev" wonderfully loud ending.

Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique", 4th movement "Thunderstorm"

Beethoven - Coriolan Overture


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

TheKing said:


> Im a orchestral newbie but im looking for some really hard, HEAVY, banging *kind of songs *LOUDDDD kind of a thing.
> 
> Preferably no singing at all in it but if theres some thats decently fine.
> 
> I know this is kind of broad but i'm just getting into this music and would like to hear some more.


A song is a work specifically including a voice. In classical music you should refer to works as pieces, compositions, works, etc.

My suggestions are

Tchaikovsky:
violin concerto and 4th movement of his 4th symphony

Shostakovich
1st violin concerto: the 2nd and 4th movements
Symphony Nº 7: 1st and 4th movements
1st piano concerto

Prokofiev: 
3rd piano concerto
5th symphony - GET THIS ONE
8th piano sonata - 3rd movement
6th piano sonata - 4th movement
2nd piano sonata - 4th movement
4th symphony - 4th movement

Holst:
The planets: Mars

Poulenc:
Organ concerto

Gustav Mahler:
Symphony Nº 8: the first part ("Vieni creator..."); excluding the final scene from Faust
Symphony Nº 1: 3rd and 4th movement (only because of the effect of the transition from one to other)

Dvorak:
Symphony Nº 9
Symphony Nº 8 - 4th movement

Varese:
everything

Brahms:
1st piano concerto - 1st movement

Bartok: 
2nd piano concerto
3rd piano concerto
Concerto for orchestra

Puccini:
Tosca

Walton:
Belshazzar's Feast

Schnittke:
works for violin and orchestra

Stravinsky:
Le sacre du printemps

More to come. But I have to leave right now.


----------



## mahlerfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Well The Rite Of Spring is very good, nice and loud with lots of brass and percussion. I heard it performed live, and was blown away.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> Well The Rite Of Spring is very good, nice and loud with lots of brass and percussion. I heard it performed live, and was blown away.


I will spend several thousand dollars in the installment of top-notch audio equipment in my first car (if I ever happen to have one). And while driving through the city I will play The Rite louder than loud, with the windows down...


----------

